# Where is it said that Clifford the Big Red Dog is a Vizsla?



## bladerunner6 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have seen a number of resources, including the Wikipedia say Clifford is a vizsla. However, I can not find a quote from the author or a mention of a specific book that says this.

Anybody know what the original source of this is?

Thanks.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like maybe Clifford was really a bloodhound... http://www.barnesandnoble.com/writers/writerdetails.asp?cid=87507#bio


----------



## bladerunner6 (Jun 13, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> Sounds like maybe Clifford was really a bloodhound... http://www.barnesandnoble.com/writers/writerdetails.asp?cid=87507#bio



What he was originally and what he ended up being could be two different things.

I see a number of references to him being a V but I have not seen reference to a specific book or a quote from the author.

I might write him to resolve this question.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a good idea, I'd be curious.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I never knew that!!
We love clifford the big red dog and if he was a v then that will make our day! 
BB


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

_Clifford: Male red dog, whose appearance, disposition, and behavior are based on a giant Vizsla.[1][2][3] Friendly, outgoing and helpful. He sometimes gets into trouble because of his size or is tempted into trouble by his friends and those he meets. Clifford's size, like giants in medieval legends, is inconsistent—he is often shown as being about 15' tall from paws to head, but can appear far larger—in one episode he removes the top of the lighthouse and swims out with it to guide the ferry through the fog to the dock. The character is based on the imaginary friend of creator Norman Bridwell's wife.[4] Clifford's human is Emily Elizabeth, to whom he is devoted. _ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifford_the_Big_Red_Dog


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, the wikipedia article was what bladerunner was referencing, but if you look at the wikipedia refs it doesn't cite the author at all, just other sources, so could be rumor.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

OOPS :-[... guess I should have read the whole thing not just skim thru it.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

No worries --wikipedia is usually my first go-to for finding out about anything, and I'm also a notorious skim-through-thread person.


----------

